# What do you do with cutoffs?



## 4jo3 (Jan 2, 2020)

As the title says. What do you do with your cut offs? I have a ton at the moment and I don’t have the heart to part with. Looking for ideas. Thanks


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jan 2, 2020)

what are the size shape and material
pictures of such might help someone recommend what they would do with such


----------



## phinds (Jan 2, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## 4jo3 (Jan 2, 2020)

My cut offs are small 1.5 x 1 x 3 ish. 1 x 1 x 6 ish is pretty common too. I have 3 bins of exotics and a couple bins of domestics. All range in size. I also have lots of thins shorter than 30”. As for pics. They are stored away. I have been hoarding them away. I lost count of how many types of wood I had at 40. My exotics are pretty high lumber which is why I haven’t got rid of them. Lots of rosewoods and ebonies too small for guitar bindings, headstock veneer, or bridges. My smoker has been chewing through the oak, cherry and maple.


----------



## Steve in VA (Jan 2, 2020)

Send 'em to VA.....I'll find a use for them

I have the same issue in that I have a couple of large storage bins and a scrap heap that my wife keeps telling me to get rid of. That is, until a project comes up and I just happen to have the perfect piece. It comes in handy for one of those "I told you so" moments! Same thing with nuts, bolts, screws, miscellaneous metal, etc. Hold onto it long enough and you'll find a use for it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 2, 2020)

I make fan pulls pulls with small cutoffs, don't need big pieces.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 2, 2020)

4jo3 said:


> small 1.5 x 1 x 3 ish. 1 x 1 x 6 ish is pretty common



That size is good pens and bottle stoppers, if you have a lathe. 
The longer 6" stuff could be used for the bowl types Paul showed. Or even patchwork cutting boards.
If not for you, then maybe offer them up for sale here in the wood for sale section. Or trade em for usable wood....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 2, 2020)

Or you could offer it up here on Woodbarter!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 3, 2020)

If it is simply not good for anything, then use it as kindling! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TXMoon (Jan 3, 2020)

I toss them in the green recycle bin but I have started turning bottle stoppers so I'll start saving some scrap for that.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 16, 2020)

I have a few customers who do lots of craft items for sale on the internet. They buy a few boxes every month. Mostly domestics.


----------



## Patrude (Jan 19, 2020)

Anything that will offer up the chance to be used gets tossed into a bin until the need arises


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jan 19, 2020)

I have a customer in New York City that sells these in art galleries. He buys two boxes every couple of months from me.

Reactions: Creative 2


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Jan 24, 2020)

just spotted this on my local amazon returns auction site. appears they glue cutoffs inside a frame and call it wall art. sold for $45 plus fees


----------



## phinds (Jan 24, 2020)

@vegas urban lumber you might want to check this out:
https://woodbarter.com/threads/uses-for-scrap-wood.38625/
particularly pages 2 and 3


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 25, 2020)

vegas urban lumber said:


> just spotted this on my local amazon returns auction site. appears they glue cutoffs inside a frame and call it wall art. sold for $45 plus feesView attachment 178144
> 
> View attachment 178143



That is clearly a dusting nightmare. No woman in her right mind would want that, (well outside of California and NYC), especially with a wood stove for heat. On second thought, maybe she would... And to avoid sexism, you may substitute any other words you like in place of the words woman and she...being a man, being replaced with a substitute is no surprise when it happens to "us".

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 25, 2020)

Pour colored resins in that, cut it up and use it for turning blanks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Karda (Jul 27, 2020)

if you don't want to do these projects yourself sell the scrap for that purpose, that would get the boss off your back, maybe, at least you are taking steps to remove the excess.


----------



## Dmcoffman (Jul 27, 2020)

Save for winter to feed my Vogelzang.


----------



## Karda (Jul 27, 2020)

that to


----------



## Ray D (Jul 27, 2020)

All of mine go in a box for when the grandkids come over. They love going into the shop to “make” something. Lol. The little guy loves to glue them together and his older brother likes to design things with them. Either way, they get used up in creative ways.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jul 27, 2020)

I've seen some beautiful jewelry made from small stabilized pieces


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jul 27, 2020)

DLJeffs said:


> I've seen some beautiful jewelry made from small stabilized pieces


I've sold several small boxes of highly figured scrap wood, rosewoods and ebony to jewelry makers.


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Aug 2, 2020)

unfortunately it has to go to the furnace eventually


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 2, 2020)

Constantly tripping over them, whether in a box or lying randomly on the floor........ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Karda (Aug 2, 2020)

Jerry don't you have a wood stove. A friend of my wife has a fire pit in his back yard, thats where mine go


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 2, 2020)

Mike, I live in Arizona. . I would rather cook with natural gas unless it's bbq time, but my winter stash usually builds up for next winter, and so on. I don't burn a lot of wood. It's too hot most of the time, and when it's cold, it's not long enough spells to burn my stash. As a confirmed wood whoreder, I just can't toss it. But, it's getting to be a fire hazard, so something has to be done...... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Karda (Aug 2, 2020)

I hear ya I have a problem like that but not as bad, I'm not getting wood. I still don't like to throw away wood though


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Aug 9, 2020)

As I've mentioned before, I have an artist customer in NYC who buys scrap from me to make wall art. He ordered two large boxes from me last night and mentioned in his email that he has been accepted in three galleries for upcoming shows. Since January, he's bought 14 boxes of scrap wood. He sent me these photos of his latest work. There is a market, folks, for art like this.


----------



## Karda (Aug 9, 2020)

they are nice, he does good work

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Aug 9, 2020)

Karda said:


> they are nice, he does good work


Maybe it's just me but I think they are like aerial views of the city. And many species of wood that most city folks will not often see are included. Something very organic and natural about it. But I do admit it had to grow on me. He is a native of S Korea and works for a high-priced cosmetics company in the city.


----------



## Karda (Aug 9, 2020)

I like them but then I like wood, if it was paint you couldn't pay me to hang them


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 9, 2020)

Larry, if you wanted to, you could send him my email address, or you could give his to me, and I'll sell him a lot of Cholla scraps he could use. Then, his projects wouldn't always look like aerial cityscapes....... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------

